
Potential Macbook Security Flaw - cgarduno1
https://github.com/cgarduno1garduno/Macbook-Security
======
steffan
This is neither a flaw nor news. Any unencrypted volume on _any_ system is
subject to being read if the volume is mounted elsewhere.

Additionally, this requires physical access to and control of the machine. As
anyone in security will tell you, when someone has physical control of a
machine, all bets are off.

~~~
cgarduno1
Then what is the point of having a password on your machine if anyone can
access your files? On university campuses there are numerous laptop thefts
every year and it seems like there should be some sort of protection against
this. Why not request the password through the terminal?

~~~
taylodl
Like Steffan said, this is old news. If it's easy for people to get physical
access to your machine - which is the case for a laptop - then you should
encrypt the disk. I don't know the reasons why Apple doesn't do this by
default (legacy? performance?) but they don't.

~~~
cgarduno1
I see. Well this is useful to know so thank you both! It still concerns me
because I have some friends who have had their devices stolen with sensitive
information and as I try and learn more about computing it's becoming clearer
to me that everyone should encrypt EVERYTHING that is sensitive. Thanks to the
both of you!

------
cgarduno1
This is primarily a concern regarding the average Macbook user that would not
know to encrypt their data and only uses the standard OSX user password.

